# Is it normal for PCI to not have driver?



## asys (Feb 17, 2017)

Lots of 'none' here:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x19048086 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x19168086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 520'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d2f8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:2:   class=0x118000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d318086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem'
    class      = dasp
none1@pci0:0:21:0:   class=0x118000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d608086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
none2@pci0:0:21:1:   class=0x118000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d618086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller'
    class      = dasp
none3@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d3a8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI'
    class      = simple comms
ahci0@pci0:0:23:0:   class=0x010601 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d038086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d108086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:4:   class=0x060400 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d148086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:5:   class=0x060400 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d158086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d488086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none4@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x058000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d218086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP PMC'
    class      = memory
hdac0@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x040300 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d708086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none5@pci0:0:31:4:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x09751025 chip=0x9d238086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP SMBus'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci1@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030200 card=0x09771025 chip=0x129910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GK208M [GeForce 920M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = 3D
none6@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0xff0000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x528710ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
re0@pci0:2:0:1:   class=0x020000 card=0x09751025 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none7@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x080611ad chip=0x0042168c rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
I'm no hardware wizard, so I don't have any clue about some of those things that don't have driver. The only hardware piece with no driver that I happen to recognize is the Realtek memory card reader.

Is this to be expected? This isn't an installed system by the way. The above are content from `pciconf -lv` command in live cd environment.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah, that's normal:

```
> pciconf -l
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c008086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c028086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib2@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c048086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib3@pci0:0:2:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c068086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c088086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib5@pci0:0:3:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c0a8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
none0@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c208086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:0:4:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none2@pci0:0:4:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c228086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none3@pci0:0:4:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c238086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none4@pci0:0:4:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c248086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none5@pci0:0:4:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c258086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none6@pci0:0:4:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c268086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none7@pci0:0:4:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c278086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none8@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c288086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none9@pci0:0:5:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c2a8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic0@pci0:0:5:4:	class=0x080020 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c2c8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
pcib6@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d3e8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
none10@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d3a8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
none11@pci0:0:22:1:	class=0x078000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d3b8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d2d8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d268086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
pcib7@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xa6 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d418086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x28268086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
none12@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d228086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
none13@pci0:0:31:6:	class=0x118000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x1d248086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
igb0@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x152115d9 chip=0x15218086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
igb1@pci0:5:0:1:	class=0x020000 card=0x152115d9 chip=0x15218086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:8:1:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x0532102b rev=0x0a hdr=0x00
none14@pci0:127:8:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c808086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none15@pci0:127:8:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c838086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none16@pci0:127:8:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c848086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none17@pci0:127:9:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c908086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none18@pci0:127:9:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c938086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none19@pci0:127:9:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c948086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none20@pci0:127:10:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none21@pci0:127:10:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc18086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none22@pci0:127:10:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc28086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none23@pci0:127:10:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cd08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none24@pci0:127:11:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none25@pci0:127:11:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce38086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none26@pci0:127:12:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none27@pci0:127:12:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none28@pci0:127:12:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none29@pci0:127:12:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none30@pci0:127:12:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none31@pci0:127:13:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none32@pci0:127:13:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none33@pci0:127:13:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none34@pci0:127:13:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf58086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none35@pci0:127:14:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ca08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none36@pci0:127:14:1:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c468086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none37@pci0:127:15:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ca88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none38@pci0:127:15:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c718086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none39@pci0:127:15:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3caa8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none40@pci0:127:15:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cab8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none41@pci0:127:15:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cac8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none42@pci0:127:15:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cad8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none43@pci0:127:15:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cae8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none44@pci0:127:16:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none45@pci0:127:16:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb18086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none46@pci0:127:16:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb28086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none47@pci0:127:16:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb38086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none48@pci0:127:16:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none49@pci0:127:16:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb58086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none50@pci0:127:16:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none51@pci0:127:16:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb78086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none52@pci0:127:17:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x00008086 chip=0x3cb88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none53@pci0:127:19:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none54@pci0:127:19:1:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none55@pci0:127:19:4:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none56@pci0:127:19:5:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none57@pci0:127:19:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c458086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
pcib10@pci0:128:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c028086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib11@pci0:128:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c048086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
pcib12@pci0:128:2:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c068086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x01
none58@pci0:128:4:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c208086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none59@pci0:128:4:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c218086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none60@pci0:128:4:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c228086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none61@pci0:128:4:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c238086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none62@pci0:128:4:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c248086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none63@pci0:128:4:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c258086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none64@pci0:128:4:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c268086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none65@pci0:128:4:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c278086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none66@pci0:128:5:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c288086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none67@pci0:128:5:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c2a8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
ioapic1@pci0:128:5:4:	class=0x080020 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c2c8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none68@pci0:255:8:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c808086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none69@pci0:255:8:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c838086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none70@pci0:255:8:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c848086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none71@pci0:255:9:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c908086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none72@pci0:255:9:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c938086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none73@pci0:255:9:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c948086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none74@pci0:255:10:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none75@pci0:255:10:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc18086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none76@pci0:255:10:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cc28086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none77@pci0:255:10:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cd08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none78@pci0:255:11:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none79@pci0:255:11:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce38086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none80@pci0:255:12:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none81@pci0:255:12:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none82@pci0:255:12:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none83@pci0:255:12:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none84@pci0:255:12:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none85@pci0:255:13:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none86@pci0:255:13:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none87@pci0:255:13:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none88@pci0:255:13:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cf58086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none89@pci0:255:14:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ca08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none90@pci0:255:14:1:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c468086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none91@pci0:255:15:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ca88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none92@pci0:255:15:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c718086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none93@pci0:255:15:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3caa8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none94@pci0:255:15:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cab8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none95@pci0:255:15:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cac8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none96@pci0:255:15:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cad8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none97@pci0:255:15:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cae8086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none98@pci0:255:16:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb08086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none99@pci0:255:16:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb18086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none100@pci0:255:16:2:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb28086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none101@pci0:255:16:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb38086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none102@pci0:255:16:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none103@pci0:255:16:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb58086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none104@pci0:255:16:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none105@pci0:255:16:7:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb78086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none106@pci0:255:17:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3cb88086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none107@pci0:255:19:0:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce48086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none108@pci0:255:19:1:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none109@pci0:255:19:4:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3ce68086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none110@pci0:255:19:5:	class=0x110100 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c448086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none111@pci0:255:19:6:	class=0x088000 card=0x070215d9 chip=0x3c458086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
```

Not all hardware requires a driver.

Some of your "missing" drivers could probably be fixed by loading iicsmb(4)/smbus(4).


----------



## asys (Feb 17, 2017)

So, it wouldn't affect anything right? I was about to install but wanted to confirm on this first.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2017)

asys said:


> So, it wouldn't affect anything right?


Not as far as I can see. The smbus(4) stuff isn't required for the machine to work, it's used for things like temperature sensors and fan speed/states. So it's more of a "nice-to-have" instead of a "required-to-work".


----------



## tingo (Feb 17, 2017)

If things don't work you look at the "none" entries in `# pciconf -lv` output. The only thing I see from yours is the Thermal subsystem (none0 entry). If you are unlucky, it needs a driver to work, and your machine will go hot without one. Or it could be like some of the Apple PowerPC machines - if you don't have a driver for the fan controller, the fans go at full blast the whole time. Very annoying.
If you are lucky, everything will work.


----------



## asys (Feb 18, 2017)

tingo said:


> If things don't work you look at the "none" entries in `# pciconf -lv` output. The only thing I see from yours is the Thermal subsystem (none0 entry). If you are unlucky, it needs a driver to work, and your machine will go hot without one. Or it could be like some of the Apple PowerPC machines - if you don't have a driver for the fan controller, the fans go at full blast the whole time. Very annoying.
> If you are lucky, everything will work.


Now, that's something. This is an x86_64 machine. You're right about the machine run quite hot despite being idle and no x server running. Contrary to that fan in your post, mine isn't rotating. I'll try to load those drivers mentioned above and see if it helps.

Edit:My bad. It works.


----------

